# Please help.



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

I posted this a few days ago and I`ve been waiting for someone to reply. Since noone did I thought I`d repost it. If anyone has any clue to what these scab-like things are please let me know.

I got my first hedgie about 4 days ago,and last night while I was holding him I noticed some type of,almost scab like things at the base of a clump of his quills.I also found another two single quills on him,but the scab things were about halfway up. It didn`t seem to bother him much when I moved his quills around to get a better look at what it was.What could this be? Also,I`ve noticed his skin seems dry and flakey. I`ve read about giving your hedgie a oatmeal bath but just what is that? And how would I go about doing that,expecially with a hedgie that tightly balls up for the first 15 minutes after you`ve picked him up.Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I think there's a good chance your hedgehog has mites, from the sound of it. To be sure you would have to take him in to the vet and have a skin scraping done and show the vet the scabs you are talking about. If so the mites can be treated with Revolution. Another thing you can do is look at your hedgehogs skin and quills with a hand lens (magnifying glass) you might be able to see the white mites cruising around on his quills. This is very difficult though, especially if you have a white hedgehog like I did! Some people also put their hedgehog on a piece of black cloth and let him root around, then see if you see any of the white flakes "moving".....
Oatmeal baths are usually recommended for dry skin and it wouldn't hurt to give your hedgehog a bath because it might make him feel better.
Most people use Aveeno colloidal oatmeal which is sold in packets at the pharmacy or the grocery store. It is for itchy skin and is often used for people who have poison ivy or some other rash.
The pharmacist would know for sure what you are talking about if you can't find it easily.
You just dilute about 1/2 a packet in some warm water in the kitchen sink, bathtub, etc.., let your hedgehog soak for a few minutes and then take him out and dry him. You don't need to rinse it off.He won't ball up in the water...

Best wishes,
Susan H.


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Can you take a picture of the scabs? And are they actual scabs or just dry skin that looks like it? If it's a scab, it could be a couple of different things, from an allergic reaction to an infection, etc. If it's actually a scab, I'd recommend a vet visit to see the cause.
When it comes to bathing and getting the hedgie to unball, water does that naturally. In the case of not coming unballed for awhile, you could wait until he does or you could carefully just sit him in the water butt first (being careful not to put his face in the water while he's balled up). He should uncurl and you can give the bath, because most hedgies don't like having a wet face so they won't ball up while in water. After a bath is good cuddle time, because you shouldn't put your hedgie back in the cage wet. Take a look at the bathing page on my website: http://sinister-intentions.net/hedgieinfo/bathing.html

Just a tip to help with future posting: try posting with more descriptive subject lines. More people will respond that have experience with something if they see a subject like "Odd scabs on quills" than with a general title like " A few questions" or "Please help". By being more descriptive, odds are more people will be like "Hey, my hedgehog had that. Maybe I can help." That's not criticism or anything, I just thought it might help you get more replies in the future.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What colour are the scabs? Mites tend to leave orangish brown crust around the base of the quills. Does he scratch himself and if so, how frequently. 

It could be a bacterial infection. Where exactly are the scabs located on his body? He might have had an ingrown quill that is growing out.

If he is nervous, instead of giving him an actual bath you can put him in the sink and pour warm water over his back. Don't use water directly from the tap as it can suddenly change temperature and scald him. Fill a buck or pitcher with comfortable temperature water and use a plastic glass to pour it over him. A towel in the bottom of the sink will provide more secure footing for him.


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

I really have no clue what these are. If anyone might have an idea,any input would be greately appreciated.








































This clump was actually at the base of his quills a few days ago ^









Moving his quills around to take these pictures didn`t seem to bother him at all.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm afraid I don't have any constructive to add here, but I just wanted to say you did a good job getting those pics! What a cooperative little guy. :lol:


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks  . Although he wasen`t very happy about being woken up this early. >.<


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't think that those things are mites. It looks like blanket pills or blanket fuzz-ball I don't know how you call it in english.

All my hedgehogs have some in their cheeck if I don't remove it regularly.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

That's definitely not fuzz...


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Well.. it looks like that... :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Where did you get him from? The scabby areas look as if he'es had a staph infection and the scabs are the remnants of the infection. Before you panic, staph infections do happen with babies and are no indication of the care or cleanliness that is given. I've had two babies with staph and it's just a random thing usually only affecting one baby in the litter. 

The yellowish clump could be mite dirt, a gob of dry skin, dirt or left over scabs. Are all the scabs near the quill line? 

Unless he has red areas of skin, or obvious sores, or scratching, or more areas appear, I wouldn't worry too much. I really think it looks like he'es had a staph infection.


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

I got him from a pet shop. (pets unlimited). I know it wasen`t the best choice but theres really nothing I can do about it now. I just want to make shure hes and happy,healthy and comfortable at possible.
If it is or was staph what can I do about it now?
I havent seen anything other then on the quills by the quill line.
Since moving his quills around didn`t seem to bother him I grabbed a pair of twezers to see what it was like.I figured it would just slide right up but instead it was hard and stuck in position on the quills.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Unless you see sores or red skin or scratching, there is nothing to worry about with a past staph infection. He would have been treated and it's just the scabs being stuck in his quills. A bath might help loosen them but really leaving the scabs won't hurt and they will fall off as they continue to dry out.


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

Alrighty. Thanks alot,Its a relief to know everything should be alright. I`m such a worry wort :roll: .I plan on giving him a good oatmeal bah tonight.  Thanks again!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Let us know if it makes a difference and if it goes away. Otherwise you still might want to check for mites as well, just to make sure he didn't have a staff infection AND mites..
Good luck,
Susan H.


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

Well I gave him a bath a little while ago and since then things have only gotten worse. I sat with him a good hour and 30 minuutes afterwards and he refused to unball. Also I noticed several red patches of skin on his back that were sensitive and the clump by is quill line came up,taking four of his quills along with it.
I`m going to try to take him to the vet as soon as possible but we`re not exactly in the bet financial situation at the moment.Hopefully it will just clear up but I doubt that. Thoes red patches wern`t even there yesterday.


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

When I noticed tiny little moving things on my hedgehog I did alot of searching on the internet. Although there is not a whole lot of info about hedgehogs with mites, I read about the different kinds of mites. 

There is one mite called a Psoroptes mite that is referred to as a scab mite. I do not personally know a whole lot about this kind of mite. What I read was that this mite lives on the skin under scabs and feeds on the dead skin. 

From what I can tell from the pictures, those things on your hedgie look like scabs. It appears that they are growing out with his quills. Like they were on his skin and when his quills grew out they came off of his skin and stayed attached to his quills. 

I would also be concerned about Sarcoptes mites. Sarcoptic mange is microscopic and the mites burrow in the skin, so you can't see them with the naked eye. A skin scraping must be done to diagnose this mite. Or as mentioned in a previous post, it may be some sort of infection, like staph, that he had and is now clearing up. 

I have worked for a veterinarian for 8 years and have experience with dogs and cats with mange but when it comes to hedgehogs I am not knowledgeable. I would definately take him to a vet and have him checked. 

My hedgehog is being treated for mites and has very dry skin but does not have scabs like that. 

Did you say that the skin under the scabs is red? 

I would be careful and make sure to wash well after handling him. Most of the mites and infections they get can be given to us as well. 

Please let me know if you get to take him to the vet and what the vet says. I am taking my guy to another vet on Friday for a second opinion. 

Good luck!


----------

